# [merged]Westin Desert Willow (Palm Desert, Calif) opening March 2010



## nodge

According to the knowledgeable folks at MyStarCentral.com . . . . 

_Reserve Your Spot at a Desert Oasis Today   

Would you like to visit one of the newest Starwood Vacation Network resorts? The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert in California is now accepting Starwood Vacation Network reservations made eight months or less in advance of your arrival date. The resort is slated to open in March 2010. _

Given the delays/reservation mess associated with SVO's opening of the Westin Lagunamar Villas (Cancun), I don't think I'll change my spring break plans to go to WDWV during the "slated" opening month, but it is good news to see a new SVO property come online.

-nodge


----------



## James1975NY

nodge said:


> According to the knowledgeable folks at MyStarCentral.com . . . .
> 
> _Reserve Your Spot at a Desert Oasis Today
> 
> Would you like to visit one of the newest Starwood Vacation Network resorts? The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert in California is now accepting Starwood Vacation Network reservations made eight months or less in advance of your arrival date. The resort is slated to open in March 2010. _
> 
> Given the delays/reservation mess associated with SVO's opening of the Westin Lagunamar Villas (Cancun), I don't think I'll change my spring break plans to go to WDWV during the "slated" opening month, but it is good news to see a new SVO property come online.
> 
> -nodge



I would agree with not committing to the early weeks of the opening but Lagunamar was unique and did get toppled pretty good by inclimate weather.


----------



## Maui_ed

It might actually be a good thing that travel is down as it will give them a chance to work out the kinks without being buried by hordes of vacationers on opening day.


----------



## SDKath

WOW!  Excellent news since this property is driving distance to us.  Going to WMH in November so I will report back on the progress.  I wish it was opening in Jan or Feb though -- I have more time off in the early season....

My friends are in Palm Springs right now.  It's 115    

Katherine


----------



## Troopers

SDKath said:


> WOW!  Excellent news since this property is driving distance to us.  Going to WMH in November so I will report back on the progress.  I wish it was opening in Jan or Feb though -- I have more time off in the early season....
> 
> My friends are in Palm Springs right now.  It's 115
> 
> Katherine



Pictures would be great too!!

Btw, I'm on the lookout for a resale.


----------



## SDKath

Troopers said:


> Pictures would be great too!!
> 
> Btw, I'm on the lookout for a resale.



Will take pix for sure and post them.  I bet the buildings are in "sticks" right now.  Maybe by November there will be walls.  I am curious more about the public spaces (and the size of the pool...) than the actual rooms.  I am also guessing that they are building in stages based on demand.  I bet there will be a lot of ongoing construction for the next year or two.

Katherine


----------



## tlpnet

SDKath said:


> Will take pix for sure and post them. I bet the buildings are in "sticks" right now. Maybe by November there will be walls. I am curious more about the public spaces (and the size of the pool...) than the actual rooms. I am also guessing that they are building in stages based on demand. I bet there will be a lot of ongoing construction for the next year or two.
> 
> Katherine


 
I was there last year over New Years, and they are definitely not in "sticks". Alll buildings had roofs, and some already had walls.

FYI, don't think for one second that they are not already behind schedule. When I bought there, they were hoping to be open by October of this year (although they sold first use January 2010). That puts a March opening about 6 months behind when they were hoping to be open.

-tim


----------



## nodge

There appear to be a few more "artist renderings" of the WDWV on the Interval International site including one of a pool slide.   

SVO needs to hire artists that can remember to draw an oven in the kitchen.  The II drawing of the kitchen is missing one.  Must be an oversight . . . ..  

-nodge


----------



## SDKath

nodge said:


> There appear to be a few more "artist renderings" of the WDWV on the Interval International site including one of a pool slide.
> 
> SVO needs to hire artists that can remember to draw an oven in the kitchen.  The II drawing of the kitchen is missing one.  Must be an oversight . . . ..
> 
> -nodge



:rofl: Oversight my ***.

Forget the oven though -- did you see that SLIDE!!?  Holy moly.  I really hope that doesn't get axed in budget cuts.  My kids are drooling already.  That slide alone is worthy of an ownership as far as my 2 DD's are concerned.  It really does look nice -- very W Hotel-esque!  I wonder if they will eventually be desperate enough to allow us WMH owners to upgrade into WDW.  I would seriously consider a purchase then.

Tim, glad to hear that the buildings are past the "sticks" stage.  Not surprised about being behind by 6 months and I would not take the current projected opening date too seriously either.   Maybe Summer 2010.

Katherine


----------



## tashamen

I stayed at the Club Intrawest next door in March, and these were definitely well beyond the stick stage.  I was afraid that the construction noise would be bothersome, but it wasn't at all - these units are relatively far away from the Club Intrawest, which made me glad.


----------



## Politico

SDKath said:


> :rofl: Oversight my ***.
> 
> Forget the oven though -- did you see that SLIDE!!?  Holy moly.  I really hope that doesn't get axed in budget cuts.  My kids are drooling already.  That slide alone is worthy of an ownership as far as my 2 DD's are concerned.  It really does look nice -- very W Hotel-esque!  I wonder if they will eventually be desperate enough to allow us WMH owners to upgrade into WDW.  I would seriously consider a purchase then.
> 
> Tim, glad to hear that the buildings are past the "sticks" stage.  Not surprised about being behind by 6 months and I would not take the current projected opening date too seriously either.   Maybe Summer 2010.
> 
> Katherine



I don't have kids, but, Kath, that's quite a ringing endorsement all for a slide .


----------



## thinze3

*No Oven!*



nodge said:


> There appear to be a few more "artist renderings" of the WDWV on the Interval International site including one of a pool slide.
> 
> SVO needs to hire artists that can remember to draw an oven in the kitchen.  The II drawing of the kitchen is missing one.  Must be an oversight . . . ..
> 
> -nodge




Heavenly® Beds 
Heavenly Baths® 
Ceiling fan in each bedroom 
Living areas with sofa bed, LCD flatpanel TV, DVD player and Bose® Wave® AM/FM/CD system 
Separate dining areas 
Fully equipped kitchen with *stove*, microwave, refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware 
Well-equipped kitchenette with glass cooktop, microwave oven, refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware 
Washers and dryers 
Private balconies or patios 
High-speed wireless Internet access 
In-room safes

Notice this description of the Kitchen at Kierland.

Fully equipped kitchen with granite countertops, solid maple cabinets, *ceramic cooktop, microwave/convection oven*, full-size stainless steel refrigerator with icemaker, wood-paneled dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware


----------



## SDKath

Politico said:


> I don't have kids, but, Kath, that's quite a ringing endorsement all for a slide .



It's all about the pool and slide for my kids at this age (9 and 4).  We own at Disney too and they ONLY want to go to the Beach Club (huge slide there too).  Who am I to argue?

Of note, II has more pictures of this property than the official Starwood sales site.  That's embarrassing for the marketing folks, no?

Katherine


----------



## ciscogizmo1

thinze3 said:


> Heavenly® Beds
> Heavenly Baths®
> Ceiling fan in each bedroom
> Living areas with sofa bed, LCD flatpanel TV, DVD player and Bose® Wave® AM/FM/CD system
> Separate dining areas
> Fully equipped kitchen with *stove*, microwave, refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware
> Well-equipped kitchenette with glass cooktop, microwave oven, refrigerator with icemaker, dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware
> Washers and dryers
> Private balconies or patios
> High-speed wireless Internet access
> In-room safes
> 
> Notice this description of the Kitchen at Kierland.
> 
> Fully equipped kitchen with granite countertops, solid maple cabinets, *ceramic cooktop, microwave/convection oven*, full-size stainless steel refrigerator with icemaker, wood-paneled dishwasher, coffee maker, toaster, blender and dinnerware


  Hmmmm... I wonder if that is a typo because it says the kitchenette has a microwave oven but the 1 bedroom kitchen it only says microwave.  But that slide looks awesome!


----------



## Politico

SDKath said:


> Of note, II has more pictures of this property than the officia Starwood sales site.  That's embarrassing for the marketing folks, no?



I noticed that too. And the II pictures are better than the SVO ones. Very embarrassing...


----------



## nodge

SDKath said:


> :rofl: Oversight my ***.



Maybe everyone is supposed to do all of their baking in that outdoor, crematorium-sized and shaped oven shown in the seventh slide on the II site.

Hey, wait a minute!  . . .  given Palm Springs/Desert’s reputation for being “God’s waiting room,” maybe SVO got a tax break for making this “fireplace” so large . . . ..

Talk about going green.

-nodge

BTW, is "Phoenix" a great brand-name for a crematorium chamber or what . . . ..


----------



## Fredm

*Walk About*

Just did a walk through the construction site at at Desert Willows. 

Construction is well on its way. All Phase 1 Villas are up. Exteriors are finished, down to the unit number plaques, except for the last pod which is ready for  stucco. Villa buildings are 3 stories. 

The Clubhouse is enormous. Its single story design is striking, very reminiscent of mid-century modern. Lots of glass, rock veneer, and cantilever extensions to the roof line.  

Landscaping is going in, and well done. Blends with the character of Desert Willows.

The main pool is prepped for plaster. The meandering water features are plumbed, and ready for rebar.  Looks like there will also be cascading water at 3 levels with interleaving planters from the clubhouse down to the pool. But, hard to tell at this point how it will finish out.

The clubhouse angles around 3 sides of the "water park". A snack bar building (I think), restrooms,  showers, etc, are under construction on the fourth side. 

Based on what I have seen, construction will be easily be completed by opening day.  

The location of the resort at Desert Willows is great, in my opinion, if you play golf. Desert Willows is owned by the City of Palm Desert. 
36 holes of Championship Golf.  Firecliff and Mountain Courses.  Firecliff is unique, and highly rated.

I will try to get pictures as work progresses.


----------



## Troopers

Pictures would be great when you are able.


----------



## Fredm

Deleted. Repeat.


----------



## Fredm

*WDW Progress Pics*

I took some Westin Desert Willow progress pics over the weekend.

Not shown are the tennis courts. Sub-surface is down, ready for hard court.

Clubhouse is enormous. Shown by building wing.

Pool area is very nice.


----------



## Fredm

*Westin Dessert Willow progress pics*

I shot some WDW progress pics over the weekend.

Villas exteriors are done.

Pools are ready for tile and plaster.

Clubhouse is enormous. Had to take individual pics by building wing.

Tennis courts, not shown, have sub layer down, ready for hard surface.

Landscape blends well with overall Desert Willow Resort environment.

Looks like March 2010 opening will be easily met.

Oh, btw, grapefruit trees have been planted in the tree wells stepping down to the pool deck. Those wanting to challenge the pool bartender on fresh grapefruit cocktails can check here.


----------



## grgs

Thanks for sharing, Fred!  This past Aug. we traded into WMH and had a great time (we don't mind the heat!).  I've got a Starwood week deposited in II, and I was going to exchange into WMH or one of the Marriotts for next Aug.  I wouldn't mind getting a WDW unit, but haven't seen any show up in II yet.  

Glorian


----------



## Fredm

grgs said:


> Thanks for sharing, Fred!  This past Aug. we traded into WMH and had a great time (we don't mind the heat!).  I've got a Starwood week deposited in II, and I was going to exchange into WMH or one of the Marriotts for next Aug.  I wouldn't mind getting a WDW unit, but haven't seen any show up in II yet.
> 
> Glorian



August is a great time to take advantage of I.I. Getaways in the desert.

Westin and Marriott Master Suites were going for $312 per week.. Guest Suites $198.


----------



## Troopers

Thanks Fred.


----------



## grgs

Fredm said:


> August is a great time to take advantage of I.I. Getaways in the desert.
> 
> Westin and Marriott Master Suites were going for $312 per week.. Guest Suites $198.



I agree the getaway prices are good, but I traded a small one bedroom SDO unit to get a 2 bedroom unit.  Both sides of the Westin units were around $300+, so I came out close with my trade even with the exchange fee.

Glorian


----------



## Fredm

grgs said:


> I agree the getaway prices are good, but I traded a small one bedroom SDO unit to get a 2 bedroom unit.  Both sides of the Westin units were around $300+, so I came out close with my trade even with the exchange fee.
> 
> Glorian



Very cool trade!


----------



## tropical1

Fredm,thanks for the pictures.  My daughter wanted to take her chances and reserve for her spring break in the middle of March so I feel a little better about it now after seeing the photos!


----------



## Fredm

TROPICAL1 said:


> Fredm,thanks for the pictures.  My daughter wanted to take her chances and reserve for her spring break in the middle of March so I feel a little better about it now after seeing the photos!



Progress really does look good.
Most of what remains is pool plaster and decking, and hard surfaces around the clubhouse. Streets are paved, except the Clubhouse perimeter road.


----------



## Cathyb

Nice pictures -- surprised they went to three stories -- feel sorry for the people that get the middle


----------



## SDKath

I kinda like 2nd floor.  View without too many stairs.  Are there elevators?

The landscaping still looks like a LOT of work but with another 6 months of worktime, I bet they will have it done.  I'll be there in Nov so it will be interesting to see their progress.

Katherine


----------



## thomasro3

SDKath said:


> :rofl: Oversight my ***.
> 
> ... I wonder if they will eventually be desperate enough to allow us WMH owners to upgrade into WDW.  I would seriously consider a purchase then.
> ....
> Katherine



Yes... they do allow upgrades in certain circumstances. Depending on your unit size or use level you may be allowed to upgrade from WMH to Desert Willows.  I should probably clarify this...according to the sales office at Desert Willows. It's one of those case by case examples.


----------



## Ken555

Very nice. Thanks for posting the pics, Fred! Much appreciated.


----------



## nodge

*Westin Desert Willow Villas Now Bookable on SPG.com*

Hi Gang,

According to this web site, the Westin Desert Willow is now accepting reservations for arrivals on or after *February 12, 2010*.

I just checked for availability during late March, and a large one bedroom with full kitchen (less an oven of course) is $189/night (AARP rate) or $249/night (AAA Rate).

For comparison purposes, the cheapest rates for a large one bedroom at the Westin Mission Hills Villas (with full oven) for that same time is $219/night (AAA Rate. The AARP rate isn’t currently available at WMHV)

Given the fact that the WDW is just coming online, it may be a good candidate for scoring one of those "SVOWN50" rates, especially during the "soft opening" phase. 

FYI,

-nodge

The top two "company news" stories on mystarcentral are still _"Starwood Vacation Ownership Announces Plans for Third Maui Resort,"_ a project that was placed on indefinite hold over a year ago, and _"Starwood Vacation Ownership Prepares for the Grand Opening of the Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort in Cancun," _a resort that actually opened over two years ago, so it may take a little time before news of WDW's actual opening date trickles into MSC.   -n


----------



## Fredm

Stopped by WDW, Sunday.

All looks ready to the naked eye.


----------



## thomasro3

nodge said:


> Hi Gang,
> 
> According to this web site, the Westin Desert Willow is now accepting reservations for arrivals on or after *February 12, 2010*.
> 
> I just checked for availability during late March, and a large one bedroom with full kitchen (less an oven of course) is $189/night (AARP rate) or $249/night (AAA Rate).
> 
> For comparison purposes, the cheapest rates for a large one bedroom at the Westin Mission Hills Villas (with full oven) for that same time is $219/night (AAA Rate. The AARP rate isn’t currently available at WMHV)
> 
> Given the fact that the WDW is just coming online, it may be a good candidate for scoring one of those "SVOWN50" rates, especially during the "soft opening" phase.
> 
> FYI,
> 
> -nodge
> 
> The top two "company news" stories on mystarcentral are still _"Starwood Vacation Ownership Announces Plans for Third Maui Resort,"_ a project that was placed on indefinite hold over a year ago, and _"Starwood Vacation Ownership Prepares for the Grand Opening of the Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort in Cancun," _a resort that actually opened over two years ago, so it may take a little time before news of WDW's actual opening date trickles into MSC.   -n



I noticed that last week sometime when looking to make a reservation in Palm Springs...I called to see about staying a week with Family instead of going to Kauai that week but was told March for the Owners which has long since been reserved and the usual separate inventories etc.  Probably reserved for just hotel stays and sales pitches. Perhaps a "Soft" Openning prior to the owners arriving?


----------



## arosa1016

*Westin Desert Willow Villas*

Does anyone have a reservation for the new Desert Willow.  I have heard that it is opening on February 10th.  Would love to know if it has opened and the lastest pictures of the resort. I was very lucky 2 weeks ago and got an exchange into Desert Willow for April.  Would like some observations as where to request a room and what is your opinions of the resort.


----------



## hefleycatz

We are thinking about visiting later this year.   Please give a report after your stay.  It looks beautiful.


----------



## DeniseM

You've probably seen their webpage already?

A Tugger visited in Nov. and here are some construction pictures.

Here is another thread.

If you use the "search this forum" button - you will find a few more threads.


----------



## smsavage

We're also headed there in April. I called them this evening and was informed that they opened for business yesterday.


----------



## walumb01

Whats the latest pricing on the units


----------



## jarta

All the units at Desert Willow are being sold as 2-br units.  No 1-br units are being released into sales inventory.

The pricing is similar to Lagunamar.  I got the specific pricing when I was at Mission Hills last month, but I threw it away.

Unless you have a week or two to retro that were bought on the secondary market, it really doesn't make sense to buy directly from the developer.  As I remember, an EY or an OY 2-br Platinum unit will get you the right to retro a week ($21K).  Buying an EY to go with an OY for $42-43K (so you could go to Desert Willow every year) would get you the right to retro 2 weeks elsewhere.

Lots of Starpoints are included in the deals and there are programs to buy 80K Starpoints a year for up to 5 years at a discounted price.

But, why do any of that unless you are looking to get to 5* Elite?  Getting to 5* Elite takes a lot of downstroke money, lots of vacation time, lots of vacation travel expense plus the ability to pay 5-6 MF each year - and they have been going up 10% each year lately.  

Only buy what you can afford and will use at a place you want to go to in the season you want to go there.  That's really all you will own if Starwood's SVN internal trading system goes south, if Starwood pulls out or is booted out of TS management at a resort you own or if external trading sytems wither and disappear.   ...   eom


----------



## nodge

Here is SVO's press release that was issued today announcing the opening of the Westin Desert Willow.

I especially like the part where it says that "Starwood Vacation Ownership is an award-winning company . . . .."  Do you think they're referring to this award or this award?

-nodge


----------



## James1975NY

nodge said:


> Here is SVO's press release that was issued today announcing the opening of the Westin Desert Willow.
> 
> I especially like the part where it says that "Starwood Vacation Ownership is an award-winning company . . . .."  Do you think they're referring to this award or this award?
> 
> -nodge



I dont think they are referring to either of them.


----------



## nodge

James1975NY said:


> I dont think they are referring to either of them.



Well then I hope it's not an award in math because the press release also says that "Starwood Vacation Ownership . . . [has] . . . *more than 20 *resorts in some of the most sought-after vacation destinations in the world." (emphasis added).

MSC provides the following handy numbered list of SVO resorts:

1.  Sheraton Broadway Plantation
2.  Sheraton Desert Oasis
3.  Sheraton Mountain Vista
4.  Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort
5.  Sheraton Steamboat Resort Villas
6.  Sheraton Vistana Resort
7.  Sheraton Vistana Villages
8.  The Westin Desert Willow Villas
9.  The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas
10. The Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North
11.  The Westin Kierland Villas
12.  The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort
13.  The Westin Mission HIlls Resort & Villas
14.  The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas
15.  The Westin Riverfront Mountain Villas
16.  The Westin St. John Resort & Villas
17.  Harborside Resort at Atlantis
18.  Lakeside Terrace
19.  Villas of Cave Creek
*20.*  Vistana's Beach Club

-nodge

I'm thinking that the guy that generated this list graduated from Ohio State. . . er . . . THE Ohio State.

PS.  Oh wait, SVO must be counting its fractional properties that we lowly timeshare owners have no access to in that "more than 20" number.  So SVO can keep its math award after all and maybe even earn a new one in deceptive writing.


----------



## tomandrobin

nodge said:


> Oh wait, SVO must be counting its fractional properties that we lowly timeshare owners have no access to in that "more than 20" number.  So SVO can keep its math award after all and maybe even earn a new one in deceptive writing.



I think they are using fuzzy math. For example WSJ is actually two resorts - Virgin Gorda & Bay Vista.


----------



## nodge

tomandrobin said:


> I think they are using fuzzy math. For example WSJ is actually two resorts - Virgin Gorda & Bay Vista.



Well if that's the case, no wonder SVO can't give a definitive number of how many resorts it manages.  Actually, I would think that that would be a basic requirement of managing resorts . . . . knowing how many of them you are actually managing, but that's just me.

Good thing no one asked SVO how many corporate VP's it has.

-nodge


----------



## ocdb8r

tomandrobin said:


> I think they are using fuzzy math. For example WSJ is actually two resorts - Virgin Gorda & Bay Vista.



Shoot...why not count every phase as a different resort....just think of how many they can rack up for Vistana in Orlando!


----------



## DanCali

nodge said:


> 19.  Villas of Cave Creek



I didn't even know this thing existed until I saw this ebay auction a couple of days ago...

$28 for a 2BR 1-52 Float... great job in preserving value for owners, Starwood


----------



## DeniseM

VCC was a non-SVN Starwood TS until a year or so ago.  Owners were invited to join the SVN.


----------



## arosa1016

Is there anyone that is going to stay at Desert Willow before April that can update us on the condos.  I see that Starwood sent out a press release showing the soft opening.  Would really like a review prior to our reservation.


----------



## James1975NY

DanCali said:


> I didn't even know this thing existed until I saw this ebay auction a couple of days ago...
> 
> $28 for a 2BR 1-52 Float... great job in preserving value for owners, Starwood



Do we know if this sale was with a private seller or one of those deals where an owner may have paid $1000 or so dollars to have a company then in turn auction it off starting with a dollar? Whenever I go to the link, it flashes to "the auction has ended"

.....whoops nevermind....I see I can scroll down to see the ad.....


----------



## James1975NY

James1975NY said:


> Do we know if this sale was with a private seller or one of those deals where an owner may have paid $1000 or so dollars to have a company then in turn auction it off starting with a dollar? Whenever I go to the link, it flashes to "the auction has ended"
> 
> .....whoops nevermind....I see I can scroll down to see the ad.....



Interesting post here about Selling Time Guys....

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51896

Talk about preserving value.......


----------



## DanCali

James1975NY said:


> Do we know if this sale was with a private seller or one of those deals where an owner may have paid $1000 or so dollars to have a company then in turn auction it off starting with a dollar? Whenever I go to the link, it flashes to "the auction has ended"



You should still be able to see the auction details - if not look for item 330403514648.

The seller is sellingtimeguys - not sure under which category they fall, but fwiw their feedback is 100%.


----------



## James1975NY

DanCali said:


> You should still be able to see the auction details - if not look for item 330403514648.
> 
> The seller is sellingtimeguys - not sure under which category they fall, but fwiw their feedback is 100%.



Thanks DanCali. Normally I am pretty good with computers for some reason the thought of scrolling down did not enter my mind  

Not surprised that they have a 100% approval among Buyers. I wonder what their approval rating is from a Seller's perspective.


----------



## jarta

DanCali and James,   ...   sellingtimeguys is a guy called Tony Comas in Orlando.  I used him on my purchase of a Platinum 2-br at WKV.  I was very careful because of the link Fredm posted here.

However, I had a very good experience with Tony.  He would always take calls himself.  His closing company was licensed and bonded by the State of Florida (I checked).  I got title insurance through it underwritten by CT&T.

It was not a power of attorney sale.  The deed was actually signed by the person who had been the owner.  Starwood cleared it immediately.

My experience was quite different than the TUG poster's.   ...   eom


----------



## James1975NY

jarta said:


> DanCali and James,   ...   sellingtimeguys is a guy called Tony Comas in Orlando.  I used him on my purchase of a Platinum 2-br at WKV.  I was very careful because of the link Fredm posted here.
> 
> However, I had a very good experience with Tony.  He would always take calls himself.  His closing company was licensed and bonded by the State of Florida (I checked).  I got title insurance through it underwritten by CT&T.
> 
> It was not a power of attorney sale.  The deed was actually signed by the person who had been the owner.  Starwood cleared it immediately.
> 
> My experience was quite different than the TUG poster's.   ...   eom



I am sure he is a nice guy and services are effective. Selling a platinum 2-bedroom at WKY at the right price is an easy sale. Selling a VCC week, not so much. Not sure we can compare the two.


----------



## jarta

James,   ...   All through my transaction, I got the impression that the seller was an older gentleman who became ill and could not travel any more and just wanted to dump his unit.

I always consider eBay sales not to be fair market transactions.  They are, in the main, panic or liquidation sales.  I consider my purchase at WKV to be a forced sale.

IMO, 10-15 eBay liquidation sales per year at a resort do not make the market for timeshares.   ...   eom


----------



## SDKath

*Desert Willow Opening...*

Just received this.  I guess it's officially open this weekend?  Can anyone who is in the area please post some pix:

Starwood Vacation Ownership Opens Westin Desert Willow Villas
Published on: February 18, 2010
Starwood Vacation Ownership, Inc. (SVO), the fractional and vacation ownership division of Starwood Hotels & Resorts Worldwide, Inc., opened the first phase of The Westin Desert Willow Villas in Palm Desert, Calif. The resort is the second Starwood Vacation Ownership resort in California. The company also operates The Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas in nearby Rancho Mirage, Calif. The first phase of The Westin Desert Willow Villas, Palm Desert consists of five three-story buildings, a clubhouse, teen activity room, family activity room, Westin Kids Club, tennis courts, three swimming pools, a waterslide, barbecue grill areas, multiple outdoor whirlpool spas, a WestinWorkOut fitness facility, a steam room and a sauna. This phase includes 74 two-bedroom lock-off villas with luxurious features and amenities, including separate living and dining areas, private balconies, flat-panel televisions, DVD players, stereos, high-speed wireless Internet, full kitchens, and the signature Westin Heavenly Bed and Westin Heavenly Bath. Upon completion, the resort will have a total of 300 two-bedroom lock-off villas. For more information, visit www.starwoodvo.com.


----------



## kristencostello

We have a large 1-bedroom reservation starting next weekend (2/27).  I changed our reservation from WKV at the last minute to try it.  I've warned my family that everything might not be ready and that we could get a room with no view because I changed our reservation last minute and they are fine with that.  We love Palm Springs (Palm Desert) and usually stay at my father-in-laws Marriott Desert Springs unit and it's a driving vacation for us.  I'll try and post some pictures during our week unless someone else beats me to it!


----------



## SDKath

kristencostello said:


> We have a large 1-bedroom reservation starting next weekend (2/27).  I changed our reservation from WKV at the last minute to try it.  I've warned my family that everything might not be ready and that we could get a room with no view because I changed our reservation last minute and they are fine with that.  We love Palm Springs (Palm Desert) and usually stay at my father-in-laws Marriott Desert Springs unit and it's a driving vacation for us.  I'll try and post some pictures during our week unless someone else beats me to it!



Great!  Thanks.  Are the pools ready and usable?  We thought about going this weekend with some spare SOs but DH said he wants to make sure the kids can swim before we commit.  

I drove through in the Fall and there was a LOT of construction still going on but the whole area looked fantastic.  Please let us know if there are any restaurants on site (and if they are open yet) and how much construction noise there is, if any....  

Have a great trip!  Looking forward to some pix.  The 1BR layout looks nice and big (actually both sides of the lockoff look spacious).

Kath


----------



## kristencostello

OMG, I hope the pools will be open!  The reservations agent said they should be open and heated.  There will be a mutiny from my kids if they aren't!  And after living in southern NV for three years, we have become wimps about swimming in cold water! Luckily, we have been to PS enough times that we know where everything is and can fill our time without swimming if that is not an option although that is me, the parent, talking and not my children.   

I asked about a restaurant and was told that there is a bar/grill on the property, which also should be open.  We are going with an open mind that everything will not be 100% finished/open/running smoothly and I am hoping we will be pleasantly surprised after we get there but not counting on it either.


----------



## jarta

kristincostello,   ...   All rooms have balconies that look out on the 2 golf courses that encircle the resort.  At least, that's what the model I saw indicates.

As for restaurants, Desert Willow is much closer to the shopping areas and restaurants of Palm Desert than Mission Hills is.  But, it's not so close to Agua Caliente casino.  lol!

For groceries, Bristol Farms super supermarket is just 1/4 mile down the street on Country Club Drive.

Have a nice time.  Post about your visit.   ...   eom


----------



## Ken555

jarta said:


> But, it's not so close to Agua Caliente casino.



I see this as a huge positive compared to WMH.


----------



## ACE1

I just tried to get a reservation using Options for March 19th on our way home from NCV but no availability.  Just thought it would be fun to check it out.  I don't know if it would be worth it to re submit and try for the small side or not.


----------



## jarta

ACE1,   ...   Only 5 buildings (74 units out of the total of 300) are now open.

http://www.hotelinteractive.com/article.aspx?articleid=16219

Asking for a reservation at this resort 30 days before arrival wouldn't work (except for maybe mid-Summer).  I called about a month ago for 8 months later and all 3 types of units (Premium 1-br, Deluxe 1-br and 2-br lockoff) were available then.

So, try for something at 8 months.  From the plans and drawings I saw, the Premium 1-br is the right choice.  The Deluxe 1-br is (as usual) much less usable.  The Premium 1-brs at WDW will look much like the Premium 1-brs at WKV.     ...   eom


----------



## crisby

We will be staying at WMH next week. Does anyone know what resort they are featuring in the "Owners Update" presentation? Could it be the Westin Desert Willows?

Chris


----------



## SDKath

crisby said:


> We will be staying at WMH next week. Does anyone know what resort they are featuring in the "Owners Update" presentation? Could it be the Westin Desert Willows?
> 
> Chris



When we were at WMH, they had a huge model of WDW in the lobby of WMH!  I am sure they are featuring it although you can buy any of the locations they have on sale from any sales office.    My advice is to avoid the sales presentation.  We wanted to see the new resort layout and had a few questions so we just walked up to the sales rep, asked our questions and left.  There was no time committment, no pressure, nothing.  We were in and out in about 5 minutes.  That's waaaay better than sitting through some lengthy presentation and movie and then having a "closer" come by to pressure you some more....

Katherine


----------



## Cathyb

jarta: Where did you see the floorplans?  TIA


----------



## grgs

Cathyb said:


> jarta: Where did you see the floorplans?  TIA



The floorplans are posted at www.starwoodvo.com.  Here's the 2 bedroom:

http://www.starwoodvacationownershi...low_villas_palm_desert/twobedroom_lockoff.jsp

Glorian


----------



## jarta

"Where did you see the floorplans? TIA"

Same place as SDKath saw the model - at WMH.

WDW will be a nice place, but I'd rather trade in to WDW than buy another timeshare.  I have Staroptions to burn.   ...   eom


----------



## kristencostello

Here are some pictures (http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae327/kristencostello/Westin Desert Willows/?albumview=slideshow).  We got here on Saturday, which was cloudy with a little bit of rain and the resort was pretty empty.  We were allowed to check in early (12:45pm) and our rooms were ready!  I made a very last minute change to the reservation (I added the deluxe 1 bedroom for my Father in law who needed to escape the snow in Philly) and we got connecting units.  Only four buildings are open (1, 2, 3 and 5).  Right now, building 5 would not be a good pick because they are still working on building 6 so you will hear construction noise.  We are in 3309 (deluxe 1 bedroom) and 3310 (premium 1 bedroom).  My daughter pointed out that there is no building 4 yet.  When I get home, I'll scan the resort map.  Everything is open (pools are heated, bar and grill is open, I've seen people on the golf course).  I spoke to the front desk clerk yesterday and mentioned how empty it seemed (i.e., no cars in the parking lot, no one at the pool, etc.) and she said that they are at approximately 40% occupancy but come Thursday, it'll be 100%. I told my daughters to enjoy having the resort to ourselves because it'll never happen again.  I must warn anyone coming here with petite kids; the lifeguards are very strict about the height requirement for the water slide.  My seven year old was crushed because she is very tiny for her size and isn't allowed to go on it.  We explained to the life guard that she's a very good swimmer but he said for now, the manager is very strict about that rule.  Overall, WDW is very nice and we will probably come back here again.


----------



## blr666

What is the height requirement for the water slide?


----------



## arosa1016

Thank you so much for the pictures it looks wonderful.   We are their April 17th.  After being there which building and floor would you recommend to request.


----------



## saluki

Kristen-

Thanks for posting the pics - would love to see some shots of the exterior & pool if you are up for it.

Have a great trip!


----------



## Cathyb

*Sq Footage?*



kristencostello said:


> Here are some pictures (http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae327/kristencostello/Westin Desert Willows/?albumview=slideshow).  We got here on Saturday, which was cloudy with a little bit of rain and the resort was pretty empty.  We were allowed to check in early (12:45pm) and our rooms were ready!  I made a very last minute change to the reservation (I added the deluxe 1 bedroom for my Father in law who needed to escape the snow in Philly) and we got connecting units.  Only four buildings are open (1, 2, 3 and 5).  Right now, building 5 would not be a good pick because they are still working on building 6 so you will hear construction noise.  We are in 3309 (deluxe 1 bedroom) and 3310 (premium 1 bedroom).  My daughter pointed out that there is no building 4 yet.  When I get home, I'll scan the resort map.  Everything is open (pools are heated, bar and grill is open, I've seen people on the golf course).  I spoke to the front desk clerk yesterday and mentioned how empty it seemed (i.e., no cars in the parking lot, no one at the pool, etc.) and she said that they are at approximately 40% occupancy but come Thursday, it'll be 100%. I told my daughters to enjoy having the resort to ourselves because it'll never happen again.  I must warn anyone coming here with petite kids; the lifeguards are very strict about the height requirement for the water slide.  My seven year old was crushed because she is very tiny for her size and isn't allowed to go on it.  We explained to the life guard that she's a very good swimmer but he said for now, the manager is very strict about that rule.  Overall, WDW is very nice and we will probably come back here again.



Kristen:  Do you know the sizes of both one bedrooms?  TIA


----------



## saluki

Cathyb said:


> Kristen:  Do you know the sizes of both one bedrooms?  TIA



I'm not Kristen, but the floor plan link is earlier in this thread (600 & 820 square feet on the 1BR & 1BR Premium respectively).


----------



## SDKath

saluki said:


> Kristen-
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics - would love to see some shots of the exterior & pool if you are up for it.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Me too!  If you get a chance, could you post a few pix of the outside (like the pool) and the slide!  My 5yo would be really bummed if she didn't make the height.  Pretty silly since she could swim since she was 2.  

Katherine


----------



## kristencostello

I'll take some pictures of the pool and outside areas tomorrow.  

The slide height requirement is 48 inches.  Even after being here for almost a week, the lifeguards are not budging on the height requirement.  We went over to WMH today so that my two youngest daughters could go down the slide.  At WMH, the lifeguards allow children shorter than 48 inches to ride in the lap of an adult or taller child.  

WDW also uses pool towel cards.  Each card is equal to two towels.


----------



## SDKath

kristencostello said:


> I'll take some pictures of the pool and outside areas tomorrow.
> 
> The slide height requirement is 48 inches.  Even after being here for almost a week, the lifeguards are not budging on the height requirement.  We went over to WMH today so that my two youngest daughters could go down the slide.  At WMH, the lifeguards allow children shorter than 48 inches to ride in the lap of an adult or taller child.
> 
> WDW also uses pool towel cards.  Each card is equal to two towels.



48 inches??? That's the height requirement of California Screaming, the huge roller coaster at Disneyland!!!!  GImme a break.   

No way are we booking a stay there till my youngest is 48".  She would never forgive me for not allowing her to get on the slide the whole week!     

Maybe in 2-3 years we'll be there.  Thanks for letting me know about this key bit of information!

katherine


----------



## kristencostello

I've added some more pictures including the pools and outdoor areas (http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae327/kristencostello/Westin Desert Willows/?albumview=slideshow)


----------



## josh2268

kristencostello said:


> I've added some more pictures including the pools and outdoor areas (http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae327/kristencostello/Westin Desert Willows/?albumview=slideshow)



Thanks for the pictures!! It's great to finally see what the resort looks like. I was trying to compare the rendered pictures to the actual ones.  In your opinion does the pool area have this same kind of feel as shown here on svo website?  

http://www.starwoodvacationownership.com/images/lightbox/resorts/22/ext_001.jpg


----------



## SDKath

Thanks for the pictures.  That slide is HUGE.  I can almost see why the height requirement is enforced....

The pool area looks really barren.  Are there trees planted that have not matured yet?  The website drawings show lots of greenery and a more tropical feel.  I only see concrete.   

Katherine


----------



## saluki

SDKath said:


> The pool area looks really barren.  Are there trees planted that have not matured yet?  The website drawings show lots of greenery and a more tropical feel.  I only see concrete.  Katherine



My feelings exactly. Those darn architectural renderings always look SOOOO inviting.


----------



## arosa1016

Thanks so much for the great pictures.  I don't see any people.  Is it that empty?


----------



## DavidnRobin

ahem - it takes a while to grow foliage...
thanks for the pics


----------



## pointsjunkie

great pictures. once the trees grow in  there will be shade.


----------



## saluki

DavidnRobin said:


> ahem - it takes a while to grow foliage...
> thanks for the pics



Well, yeah, depending on how large of plant stock you start with, that is obviously true. It would also be easier for the plants to grow in if they are actually there. I'm just not seeing many trees or planters in the photos. I realize they just opened, so I'm sure that the landscaping is still a work in progress.

There is just a huge difference if you compare the rendering with Kristin's pool photo that was taken at a similar angle. Are the background buildings & courtyard in the rendering part of a phase 2 @ WDW?

Also wondering how the WMH pools compare to WDW?


----------



## SDKath

*Here is our pix of the WMH pool*

This is only part of the pool.  Somehow I don't think I managed to take a pix of the whole pool area, which is about twice the size of this.  It's very nice and VERY lush.


----------



## DisneyDerek

kristencostello said:


> Here are some pictures (http://s984.photobucket.com/albums/ae327/kristencostello/Westin Desert Willows/?albumview=slideshow). Overall, WDW is very nice and we will probably come back here again.



Kristen, ditto on the thanks for the photos. I just booked a family stay in mid-May and haven't seen too many reviews of WDW although I have co-workers who have bought there and plan to stay there soon. As WMH owners, I was torn between booking something that we know and love but is tired an shows its years vs. something new an unproven. The only other review I've seen on Tripadvisor was not too favorable. I still have 24 hrs to switch my reservation back to WMH but may take the leap based on your photos.:whoopie:


----------



## TDS

Here's some additional insight on WDW - I'm here right now with my family.

I find the TripAdvisor review that was cited to be overly harsh and don't agree with it.  My guess is that this reviewer was looking for more of a luxury hotel style, not what is typically found in villas.  For those who know Westin villas, the units at WDW are similar or better to those at other SVN resorts.  

We have a 2BR L/O this week and our assessment is that the new design of the small side is much improved over the style at places such as WMH and WKV.  There is better light due to windows in the living room, a better kitchenette (full refrigerator), larger dining table.  The "premium" side is not as spacious as older units, but the space that's missing was largely wasted space.  Current design is more efficient.  The only thing we question mildly is how the fireplace sticks out into the living area more than what we've seen elsewhere.

The landscaping issue is, as suggested, due to a lack of maturity.  You can see in the pictures posted that the palm trees have not had a chance to fill out yet.  It appears that much of the landscaping has just been planted since opening.  When you are here, you can see lots of shrubbery that has just been planted - it will grow in.  

There was a question about buildings in the horizon in the rendering - that view shows buildings that will be in a future phase, so they have not yet been built.  However, we were told today that those particular buildings will be in the final phase.  The next phase, which is now selling, will be at the far end of the property and then the final phases will fill in between the current and 2nd phases.

If trying to decided between WMH and WDW, here's what I suggest people keep in mind:

Obviously, there is no hotel here, so the overall amenities of the property are greater at WMH.  The scale of the resort is greater at WMH.
The restaurant on site is currently only open until 5 pm, presumably because only 4 buildings are open and thus the number of guests is relatively small.  I'm sure they are going to catch some flack for this until the hours are expanded.  I haven't walked over to the clubhouse for the golf course yet (its a bit of a walk), so I don't know if there is a restaurant over there that would be open later - I would imagine there is.
ditto for the onsite marketplace - its somewhat limited right now, likley because number of guests is small.
I was at WMH 2 years ago and agree that the villas were in need of some updates.  We were told today that WMH is in the midst of renovations and that about 1/2 of this is complete.  I haven't see this for myself to confirm it.
For anyone who has been to WKV, WDW is/will be similar if you had just the villas and not the hotel.  The reception area is not as spacious at WDW - it lacks the lounging areas.  But there seem to be more outdoor relaxation/gathering areas at WDW.  

Overall, we are finding WDW to be exactly what we would expect for a resort that has only been open about 2 months and expect that its "feel" will be enhanced with maturity.  So far the staff has been very friendly, responsive and attentive.  Amenities here that I don't recall at WMH are a Teen Room with pool and air hockey (both free), TV and bean bags.  There is also a family lounge, again with TV, foosball table, etc.  The workout facilities are larger here.  There is no children's playground or putting greens at WDW - at least not yet.  Most kids would likely prefer the pool at WDW over WMH because of the larger waterslide.  At the pool this evening they did s'mores and set up a large inflatable screen to show a movie (it was "Up"), which my kids loved.

Overall, we are pleased and having a great time.


----------



## chalucky

Hopefully some summer weeks will show up in Interval Inventory.....I haven't
seen anything yet but I'm lookin'


----------



## DisneyDerek

TDS said:


> Here's some additional insight on WDW - I'm here right now with my family.
> 
> I find the TripAdvisor review that was cited to be overly harsh and don't agree with it.  My guess is that this reviewer was looking for more of a luxury hotel style, not what is typically found in villas.  For those who know Westin villas, the units at WDW are similar or better to those at other SVN resorts.
> 
> We have a 2BR L/O this week and our assessment is that the new design of the small side is much improved over the style at places such as WMH and WKV.  There is better light due to windows in the living room, a better kitchenette (full refrigerator), larger dining table.  The "premium" side is not as spacious as older units, but the space that's missing was largely wasted space.  Current design is more efficient.  The only thing we question mildly is how the fireplace sticks out into the living area more than what we've seen elsewhere.
> 
> The landscaping issue is, as suggested, due to a lack of maturity.  You can see in the pictures posted that the palm trees have not had a chance to fill out yet.  It appears that much of the landscaping has just been planted since opening.  When you are here, you can see lots of shrubbery that has just been planted - it will grow in.
> 
> There was a question about buildings in the horizon in the rendering - that view shows buildings that will be in a future phase, so they have not yet been built.  However, we were told today that those particular buildings will be in the final phase.  The next phase, which is now selling, will be at the far end of the property and then the final phases will fill in between the current and 2nd phases.
> 
> If trying to decided between WMH and WDW, here's what I suggest people keep in mind:
> 
> Obviously, there is no hotel here, so the overall amenities of the property are greater at WMH.  The scale of the resort is greater at WMH.
> The restaurant on site is currently only open until 5 pm, presumably because only 4 buildings are open and thus the number of guests is relatively small.  I'm sure they are going to catch some flack for this until the hours are expanded.  I haven't walked over to the clubhouse for the golf course yet (its a bit of a walk), so I don't know if there is a restaurant over there that would be open later - I would imagine there is.
> ditto for the onsite marketplace - its somewhat limited right now, likley because number of guests is small.
> I was at WMH 2 years ago and agree that the villas were in need of some updates.  We were told today that WMH is in the midst of renovations and that about 1/2 of this is complete.  I haven't see this for myself to confirm it.
> For anyone who has been to WKV, WDW is/will be similar if you had just the villas and not the hotel.  The reception area is not as spacious at WDW - it lacks the lounging areas.  But there seem to be more outdoor relaxation/gathering areas at WDW.
> 
> Overall, we are finding WDW to be exactly what we would expect for a resort that has only been open about 2 months and expect that its "feel" will be enhanced with maturity.  So far the staff has been very friendly, responsive and attentive.  Amenities here that I don't recall at WMH are a Teen Room with pool and air hockey (both free), TV and bean bags.  There is also a family lounge, again with TV, foosball table, etc.  The workout facilities are larger here.  There is no children's playground or putting greens at WDW - at least not yet.  Most kids would likely prefer the pool at WDW over WMH because of the larger waterslide.  At the pool this evening they did s'mores and set up a large inflatable screen to show a movie (it was "Up"), which my kids loved.
> 
> Overall, we are pleased and having a great time.


TDS, thanks for the detailed review. Based on my review of the photos, I surmised something similar (i.e., that the WDW would turn out nicer than WMH but seemed overall smaller in scale in terms of offerings than WKV - such as WKV's separate adult and kids pool areas).  We kept our WDW stay in mid-May (and have a week in August) but am now debating about switching the August week to WKV which we love almost as much as WKOR (which we also own EOY).

Thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## nodge

There are few more reviews of the Westin Desert Willow ("WDW") available on tripadvisor.  There are also a few new guest photos posted.  

Check out the interior shot of the "living room" of a villa.  (The one with the white purse on the floor on the left.)  I've linked to it below:





(Actual guest photo of Westin Desert Willow living room)

I'm guessing SVO had a contest to see just how many different shades of beige, gray and brown they could shove into one room, and the designer of this room "won."

Also, did they really design the final room so that the table lamp and phone next to the sofa plug into those exposed outlets on the far wall? It would have cost SVO exactly zero more money to have placed those outlets in a more appropriate location.   And don't even get me started about the window coverings and wall art, er and lack thereof in the final product.   Ah well, maybe it's all a work in progress. 

FWIW, here is the official SVO "artist rendering" of the WDW living room:





(SVO's "artist rendering" of the same living room . . . or is it?  Both images are so similar to each other I'm having a hard time remembering which is which)

For now, WDW proudly stands rated as 22nd out of 23 hotels in Palm Desert.  Take that Monta Vista Luxury Townhomes (No. 23 on Tripadvisor)!  We got you beat.  Well at least until someone submits an actual review of you that is, but a win's a win.

Didn’t SVO learn anything from the key note speaker at the recent ARDA conference that it used our hard earned cash to sponsor?

-nodge


----------



## calche

kristencostello said:


> WDW also uses pool towel cards.  Each card is equal to two towels.




I can't believe they are rationing the towels at WDW.  At WMH, we were in the East Villa pool during Easter week and there were plenty of towels, all the time, without any towel policeman.  And, the pool was awesome - not crowded. :whoopie:


----------



## sherilah

After viewing the pics, I must say, I am going to call tomorrow and try and change an upcoming June reservation back to WMH.  I love WMH....been there 4 times w/in the year.  I wanted to try WDW, but would rather wait till it gets a little more umph (foliage)!  

I will definitely follow all the future comments and reviews.  

sheri


----------



## jerseygirl

Wow -- that room is depressing.  What were they thinking?  DeniseL's pictures of the new Maui decor couldn't be more different (or more pleasant).

Love the side-by-side dark wood cabinets!  But, I'm not sure it's just the furniture either -- the shape itself is claustrophobic.  I have painters coming Monday to fix water damage and seeing this picture has me seriously questioning my choice of a fairly dark beige for the great room -- rut ro!


----------



## nodge

jerseygirl said:


> the shape itself is claustrophobic.



Amen sister.  

Someone should also call the Navy and ask if it is missing a grayish (or maybe it's brownish or beighish, hard to say without seeing it in natural light which isn't going to happen where it currently is) aircraft carrier shaped like a sofa.  It doesn't look like there is even enough room to open it up into a bed let alone walk around it when it is open.

-nodge


----------



## jarta

nodge,   ...   Are you sure that picture of the smaller 1-br at WDW is representative?  Taking an indoor picture with a wide-angle lens gives the same narrowing effect.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4yuh47aYRPA

Also, the lead blast against WDW on tripadvisor was by someone from Oregon.  Aren't you from Oregon, too?   ...   eom


----------



## nodge

*Westin Desert Willow Pool Comparison*

Here is a comparison between the actual and SVO "artist rendering" of the pools at the new Westin Desert Willow:





Actual guest photograph of WDW pools






SVO's "artist rendering" of those same pools.

It's clear, at least from my wide-angle perspective view, that SVO envisioned the "bridge" between the two pools to be a much more spectacular focal point than what it actually built.  

I think mature landscaping will help things at WDW, but no matter how you slice it, the pool area actually built by SVO will always be swimming in a sea of un-inspired, cost-cutting, concrete.

-nodge


----------



## josh2268

nodge said:


> It's clear, at least from my wide-angle perspective view, that SVO envisioned the "bridge" between the two pools to be a much more spectacular focal point than what it actually built.



Comparing the actual pool picture, I think this was the intended rendering


----------



## jarta

nodge,   ...   I wasn't commenting on the pool decorative concrete or the deluxe bedroom decorating (both not very good).  I was commenting on the perspective of the shot of the living area in the deluxe, smaller 1-br.  Sure looks to me like it was taken with a wide angle lens to create a narrowed effect.  Was it?     ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

jarta said:


> nodge,   ...   Are you sure that picture of the smaller 1-br at WDW is representative?  Taking an indoor picture with a wide-angle lens gives the same narrowing effect.
> 
> *Also, the lead blast against WDW on tripadvisor was by someone from Oregon.  Aren't you from Oregon, too? *  ...   eom





jarta said:


> nodge,   ...   I wasn't commenting on the pool decorative concrete or the deluxe bedroom decorating (both not very good).  I was commenting on the perspective of the shot of the living area in the deluxe, smaller 1-br.  *Sure looks to me like it was taken with a wide angle lens to create a narrowed effect.  Was it?  *   ...   eom



jarta - I don't know what you are trying to imply, but Nodge obviously didn't take the picture, so how would he know what kind of lens was used?  It is one of several pictures posted on TripAdvisor from a "Natasha from San Ramon," who also posted a very positive review.  



> “Wonderful Vacation”
> Westin Desert Willow Villas
> *NatashaSanRamon_CA   9 contributions *San Ramon, CA
> Mar 28, 2010 | Trip type: Couples 1person found this review helpful
> 
> Westin Lobby
> 
> Living Room
> 
> Kitchen
> More photos The Westin Desert Willow Villas is a brand new property with all of the amenities needed for a wonderful escape to the desert. My boyfriend and I we lucky enough to stay at the property for four nights. The decor was absolutely beautiful...



*I truly do not understand your overwhelming need to make everything personal.  We are not talking about your back yard.  We are talking about a resort.  If you like it  - great!  Defend your opinion, but don't insinuate that someone else has maliciously posted pictures or reviews to make the resort look bad!*


----------



## jarta

DeniseM,   ...   Accuracy should matter when you are ridiculing a product.  Example?  Comparing a photo of the family pool to an artist's rendering of the main pool and criticizing Starwood for "cheaping out" because the photo doesn't look like the rendering.    ...   eom


----------



## DeniseM

jarta said:


> DeniseM,   ...   Accuracy should matter when you are ridiculing a product.  Example?  Comparing a photo of the family pool to an artist's rendering of the main pool and criticizing Starwood for "cheaping out" because the photo doesn't look like the rendering.    ...   eom



As usual, you are "trying" to use deflection, to avoid my point... 

And if you want to talk about "accuracy," how "accurate" is your insinuation that Nodge posted that picture and negative review?


----------



## nodge

josh2268 said:


> Comparing the actual pool picture, I think this was the intended rendering



Hold the phone.  Are you saying there are two different pool areas at WDW, each with a "bridge" between two pools -- one pool area with the fancy fountain "bridge" (the artist rendering in my earlier post) and one pool area with a cheap sidewalk bridge (the artist rendering above)?  If so, does anyone have any photos of the fancy fountain "bridge" pool area?

I've never been to WDW so I don't know.  I merely posted here on TUG links to reviews and photos that OTHERS posted on tripadvisor, and compared those photos to SVO’s “artist renderings.”

-nodge, the messenger.


----------



## josh2268

nodge said:


> Hold the phone.  Are you saying there are two different pool areas at WDW, each with a "bridge" between two pools -- one pool area with the fancy fountain "bridge" (the artist rendering in my earlier post) and one pool area with a cheap sidewalk bridge (the artist rendering above)?  If so, does anyone have any photos of the fancy fountain "bridge" pool area?
> 
> I've never been to WDW so I don't know.  I merely posted here on TUG links to reviews and photos that OTHERS posted on tripadvisor, and compared those photos to SVO’s “artist renderings.”
> 
> -nodge, the messenger.



I've never been myself, but based on the pictures I believe this is half? of the other pool.  Maybe the bridge is cut off ?


----------



## nodge

josh2268 said:


> I've never been myself, but based on the pictures I believe this is half? of the other pool.  Maybe the bridge is cut off ?



Thanks for the new photo!  Keep 'em coming!

One would think that if a resort had a fancy fountain bridge feature, and it continued to show off a drawing of that fancy fountain bridge feature on the main page of its web site aimed at inducing new sales from non-SVO owners, and that resort has been opened for over two months, it would have posted a real photo of that feature somewhere by now.

I mean otherwise, to post an image of such a feature, even though you know that you don't actually have it, wouldn't be very "accurate" now would it?

-nodge


----------



## jarta

nodge,   ...   "I've never been to WDW so I don't know."

In the rendering you have posted in post 105, see the steps in the center and the cabanas.  Now look at post 106 and look for the cabanas.  Then, look back at the rendering in 105.  Thise are the same cabanas.

In the artist's rendering showing the family pool and the bridge without the decorative concrete, the main pool is up those stairs, about 75 feet in and it runs from the center of the rendering to the left side of the rendering.

You can see just a glimpse of the main pool where the man with the white shirt is walking.  The glimpse is at his feet just to his right.

The photo in 99 has the umbrellas at the main pool showing on the far right of the photo - beyond the wall where the stairs start.

In your haste to show how cheap Starwood is, you have identified the wrong pool.   ...   eom


----------



## TDS

Seems like a lot of interest in this property and quite a bit of speculation based on pictures that are available, so here's a rather lengthy review that addresses some of comments from recent posts.  I was at WDW about three weeks ago - I also posted a review earlier in this thread addressing some of the comments that were being discussed at that time.

I don't believe the picture from TripAdvisor is reflective of the average 1 BR deluxe - you can see it has two windows, so its an end unit and that might be a slightly different design.  We had a 2BR L/O and the deluxe side was in the interior of the building.  My spouse and I both agreed that the design of the deluxe unit was far better at WDW than at other resorts.  Its larger (I believe about 75 sq ft more than most others), there is a full size fridge, the dining table is larger and there is MUCH better light exposure.  In addition to the windows in the living area, the placement of the bathroom and bedroom allow light to enter the living area from the patio off the bedroom.  I doubt either of our units had the "outlet situation" identified in the picture - if that was in our units, we never noticed it.

The premium side is slightly smaller and the fireplace sort of sticks into the middle of the room.  While we were a little concerned about the design when we first arrived, we decided by the end of the trip that the changes were not problematic.  The slightly smaller size compared to other resorts was a non-issue, the placement of the fireplace was a mild visual annoyance more than anything else.

There is no "fancy waterfall" as depicted in the early artists rendering.  The second rendering is pretty close the actual design.  The pictures look very stark compared to the rendering because of 1) intense sun vs. the soft palate of the rendering and 2) the lack of time to allow the landscaping to mature.  From pictures it looks like a lot of concrete walls - when you are there, you can see most of these walls have climbing vines planted that will grow in and greatly soften the look of the walls.  What probably would be more concerning to guests, which you can't see from the renderings or the pictures, is that there is a service road (used primarily by carts, but also the occasional full size commercial vehicle) running right along the pool area between the pools and the golf course.  It does detract from the resort feel having a concrete road running through the property.  

The quality of the villas themselves are really not significantly different than any other Westin properties.  The color scheme appears to be a concern for  some people - we didn't even think twice about it when we were there.  And I would say the couch in the living room was much more comfortable than other villas (WPORV comes to mind as being particularly uncomfortable).  

What stood out to me is that the land upon which they had available to build is long and narrow and since the golf course has been there for several years, not much could be done about that (I'm sure this is one of the reasons the service road issue above was unavoidable).  What this will mean is than the next phase that will be built will be a significant distance from the clubhouse, however, two additional pool areas are planned for future phases - one adult pool area and another family pool area with its own waterslide.  These will not be side-by-side like they are at the main clubhouse - they will have their own "cluster" of villas around them.

WDW is different than WMH, no question.  Some will prefer WMH, some will prefer WDW and it all depends on what you are looking for in a property.  Not having the hotel combined with the villas changes the vibe of the resort.  There is no onsite spa and the golf course is not officially part of the resort, so (at least for now) there is no cart service that will pick you up at your villa and take you to the clubhouse.  You have to drive your car or carry your bag about 1/4 mile.  I asked a staff person if that was going to change and he didn't know.

Finally, a couple of comments about the TripAdvisor posts.  One stated that parking wasn't free - not sure where that come from since it was free when we were there and there was never an attendant at the gate (you access the parking areas with your room card).  I also sensed that some of the posts were from people who were expecting that it would feel like a Westin hotel and thus were disappointed.  I think everyone here understands the difference between a Westin hotels and Westin villas.

I didn't really take pictures for sharing purposes, but the link below will give you another glimpse of the inside of the units, the view from our deck and the adult pool area.  We've stayed at several of the SVN resorts, so have a pretty good basis for comparisons and all in all, we were quite happy with WDW at this stage in its development. Our kids will prefer WDW over WMH because the pool amenities are better at WDW.  For golfers, having the course amenities integrated with the resort is nicer at WMH, and while both resorts have excellent 36 hole tracks, I would possibly give Desert Willow a slight edge for quality of play.  For those looking for a more complete resort experience, WMH will probably be a better choice.  And if you like the grass and landscaping at WMH, you won't find that at WDW.  Its very much desert decor and foliage - the only grass you will find is on the golf course.

http://tdswdw.shutterfly.com/


----------



## nodge

Thanks TDS for setting things straight and for the new pix!

Regarding the pool situation, it sounds like SVO originally had grand plans for the family pool that included the fountain bridge (artist rendering no. 1), but then "scaled back"  the project to make that bridge just a concrete walkway (artist rendering no. 2).   The separate adult pool area is just the single, fountainless pool adjacent to the lobby building shown in your linked pix and Josh2268's post above, and bears no relationship to either of the two SVO published artist renderings of the family pool area.

Thanks to you (and certainly not to SVO or any of its published information about the resort), we all now understand the pool situation at WDW.

Of course, the larger questions still loom as to; 1) why SVO still shows the fountain bridge rendition of the family pool area to potential new owners on its sales web site; and, 2) why someone who didn't know anything about the pool situation at WDW would feel confident enough and compelled enough to write this?   



jarta said:


> In your haste to show how cheap Starwood is, you have identified the wrong pool.   ...   eom



The fountain bridge was all just a desert mirage created by SVO's marketing department and kept alive by its sales department.  

Please keep posting TDS!  We need more posters like you.

-nodge


----------



## J&JFamily

*Thanks TDS!*

Thanks for the detailed info, TDS, that was very helpful.  We have some leftover staroptions for 2010 so we are going to WDW for 5 days this summer.  We debated WMH but opted for WDW so that we could check out the new resort.  You mentioned that your kids would prefer the pool area at WDW over WMH and I wanted to ask why.  We have a 7- and 9-year-old and have stayed at WMH several times.  The kids enjoy the pool area and in particular the waterslide.  We want to keep our WDW reservation but wanted to make sure that the kids would enjoy the pool area as much as they do at WMH.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## TDS

J&JFamily said:


> You mentioned that your kids would prefer the pool area at WDW over WMH and I wanted to ask why.



One reason is that the waterslide at WDW is much larger - the tallest waterslide I've seen at an SVN property.  Large enough where kids have to be at least 48" to slide - but with kids your age, that's probably not an issue.  Also, there are two separate pools in the family pool area - one with a volleyball net and basketball hoop and another simple swimming pool.  It helps separate the activities so if there are older kids playing volleyball, there is still plenty of room for general swimming for other kids in the other pool.  There is also a Teen Room and a Family Room near the pool area that has air hockey, pool table and foos ball, plus there is a ping pong table and another pool table outdoors right next to the pool.  I don't recall these amenities for kids at WMH.  Another nice touch was that there is a locker room near the pool (next to the fitness facility and tennis court) with showers & shampoo, so we would usually have the kids shower there before going back to the villa.   It was very convenient.  The kids loved it all.


----------



## jarta

nodge,   ...   Please read TDS' recent post again.

1.   The trip advisor picture is not representative.

2.   There is no fancy waterfall in the pool that has been built.  The second rendering is close to the pool that has been built.  But, two more pool areas are still to be built.

In his earlier post from WDW, TDS said the next phase to be completed is at the far end of the narrow property.  Then, the middle will be filled in.   ...   eom


----------



## Fredm

nodge said:


> Of course, the larger questions still loom as to; 1) why SVO still shows the fountain bridge rendition of the family pool area to potential new owners on its sales web site; and, 2) why someone who didn't know anything about the pool situation at WDW would feel confident enough and compelled enough to write this?
> 
> The fountain bridge was all just a desert mirage created by SVO's marketing department and kept alive by its sales department.
> 
> -nodge



nodge,

The pool rendering at the sales website shows villas (not the clubhouse) behind the pool.
Perhaps this is an accurate rendering of the pool yet to be built to service the later phase villas.
Don't know, but clearly it was not an attempt to represent it as the clubhouse pool area.

Given that the clubhouse pool renderings accurately reflect the pools of that area, maybe the website rendering (with the nice bridge) will actually be built.


----------



## nodge

Fredm said:


> . . .The pool rendering at the sales website shows villas (not the clubhouse) behind the pool.
> Perhaps this is an accurate rendering of the pool yet to be built to service the later phase villas. . . .



Hi Fredm,

Thanks for chiming in on this.

Let’s see if I understand this theory.  The cheap-looking concrete bridge pools were always intended to be built where they currently are (and with the cheap materials they were built with) near the lobby building, and there is a future plan to build the virtually identically shaped, but much fancier construction quality, fountain bridge pools at a different on-site location as SVO builds-out future phases at WDW.  Right?

If so, this then begs two more questions;  

1)  Why would the future planned “fountain bridge” pools be constructed of higher quality than the already built cheaper concrete bridge pools?  Wouldn’t SVO, or any developer for that matter, strive to keep the two different pool areas appearing similar in quality and design?; and,

 2)  Given the fact that Starwood has told all of its shareholders that all new phases at all SVO resorts have been placed on indefinite hold (aka cancelled), can SVO still legitimately and in good faith tell potential new owners at WDW of this new, fancier, planned pool area at WDW by featuring it on the front page of its sales web site (while also not telling them that this fancy pool area in the picture is only “planned” and the real one actually built is more or less sitting in the middle of a concrete parking lot)?

Between the two competing theories (SVO dumbed down the plans for the family pool area to save a buck, but is still promoting the fancier version to potential new owners vs. SVO plans to build a second, fancier, family pool area in the future), which one do you think is more probable?

-nodge


----------



## Fredm

No theory, nodge. 

I don't know what Starwood is going to build.

Just pointing out that the pool rendering with the nice bridge is depicted in front of villas.  It is not the clubhouse pool, you were riling about. That's all.

The clubhouse pool renderings, and what was built appear very similar.

If you are saying that the nice bridge (as depicted) will not be part of a future pool, OK.  The world will have to suffer through it.


----------



## SDKath

I have to take Nodge's perspective on all of this.  The artist rendering of the rooms and the pool area is WAY different than the concrete jungle that was actually built.  There is no wide angle lens that can fake the fact that they took out beautiful crown molding for example, initially in the "artist's dream" picture but blatantly absent in the actual photo of the living room.

I mean really, you have to be blind to not see the beauty of the natural curves of the planned pool versus the semicircle of the actual pools that went in.  And that "bridge" is just not a bridge.  Period.  It's a concrete connector that is going to get nice and slippery when the kids run across it.

As for the huge slide, I actually think it was a dumb structure to install.  While I am sure it's fun for preteens and teens, for those of us with little kids under 48 inches (which was a LARGE part of the pool crowd at WMH in the fall of last year so don't even tell me that little kids don't go to these resorts), that giant eyesore of a slide system is going to be nothing but disappointments and tantrums galore.  They should have picked a slide structure that was less tall and fugly and more kid friendly.

We are going to avoid WDW till I can measure my child at 48".  I think that's about 5" to go.  Maybe by then Starwood will have the money to add the lovely dark crown molding into the living rooms.

Katherine


----------



## Ken555

This discussion on the pools reminds me of the lazy river promised at WKORVN. It's very easy for sales organizations to become excited about their product and exaggerate the truth when it suits. We shouldn't be surprised if the pretty pictures on the SVN web site aren't 100% accurate.


----------



## J&JFamily

*Thanks*



TDS said:


> One reason is that the waterslide at WDW is much larger - the tallest waterslide I've seen at an SVN property.  Large enough where kids have to be at least 48" to slide - but with kids your age, that's probably not an issue.  Also, there are two separate pools in the family pool area - one with a volleyball net and basketball hoop and another simple swimming pool.  It helps separate the activities so if there are older kids playing volleyball, there is still plenty of room for general swimming for other kids in the other pool.  There is also a Teen Room and a Family Room near the pool area that has air hockey, pool table and foos ball, plus there is a ping pong table and another pool table outdoors right next to the pool.  I don't recall these amenities for kids at WMH.  Another nice touch was that there is a locker room near the pool (next to the fitness facility and tennis court) with showers & shampoo, so we would usually have the kids shower there before going back to the villa.   It was very convenient.  The kids loved it all.



Thanks, that is very helpful info!


----------



## Garnet

*Charge for parking if you rent from Westin*



TDS said:


> ......a couple of comments about the TripAdvisor posts.  One stated that parking wasn't free - not sure where that come from since it was free when we were there and there was never an attendant at the gate (you access the parking areas with your room card).
> http://tdswdw.shutterfly.com/



We stayed at WMH Easter week.  While waiting at the front desk for the couple in front of me wanted to extend their stay.  They wanted to add a couple of days.  The Westin gal told them they were fully booked, but rates run $359 for the small side and $389 for the larger side, PLUS $15 per day for PARKING.  They looked disapointed at both the rates and that there was no room.  I haven't looked at booking through TripAdvisor or whoever.  Made me happy I wasn't paying those rates though.


----------



## jarta

nodge,   ...   "Why would the future planned “fountain bridge” pools be constructed of higher quality than the already built cheaper concrete bridge pools?"

Because the fountain bridge main pool area will be a centerpiece in the middle of the resort and the two family pools will be at the ends?  The WKV adult pool is smaller, but, IMO, fancier than the larger free-form family pool.

"can SVO still legitimately and in good faith tell potential new owners at WDW of this new, fancier, planned pool area at WDW by featuring it on the front page of its sales web site (while also not telling them that this fancy pool area in the picture is only “planned” and the real one actually built is more or less sitting in the middle of a concrete parking lot)?

Yes, if in good faith the "the real one" will be built that way but has not yet been completed.  

BTW, all pools are surrounded by a concrete parking lot.  It's where the lounge chairs for tanning are parked.  More complete resort = more lounge chairs around the pools and taking up those parking places.  Also, there are both a concrete connector step bridge and a fancier, arched bridge at the Lagunamar pools.  Traffic flows across both bridges.  The fact that both types exist does not mean that all bridges had to be arched.

But, as Fredm suggests, if the fancier bridge is not built, so be it.  For now, however, how about letting the resort be fully built and then going there yourself to see what the total experience is like before gnawing on this bone?   ...   eom


----------



## nodge

*No Bids WDW EOY Gold Plus*

This ebay auction for an Every Other Year ("EOY") Even Years, Gold Plus Season (Weeks 22-27 and 36-49) 2 bedroom lock-off with free closing costs at the Westin Desert Willow just ended without a single bid. 

-nodge


----------



## jerseygirl

Yikes -- $1776 maintenance fee already, when there's usually a developer contribution in the early years?  No wonder there were no bids.


----------



## nodge

jerseygirl said:


> Yikes -- $1776 maintenance fee already, when there's usually a developer contribution in the early years?  No wonder there were no bids.



Must be saving up to build the good pool that they show in the pictures when selling the place.

-nodge


----------



## jerseygirl

nodge said:


> Must be saving up to build the good pool that they show in the pictures when selling the place.
> 
> -nodge



Wait -- I thought they built the good pool.  Oh ... never mind.  :ignore:


----------



## sjuhawk_jd

jerseygirl said:


> Yikes -- $1776 maintenance fee already, when there's usually a developer contribution in the early years?  No wonder there were no bids.



People are smart. In this low season, these weeks will be available as getaways for $500 or less, so why pay this MF. For trading, there are better values too!


----------



## jerseygirl

sjuhawk_jd said:


> People are smart. In this low season, these weeks will be available as getaways for $500 or less, so why pay this MF. For trading, there are better values too!



Agree -- and its voluntary.     I think this is just a sign of things to come for even the newest, nicest Starwood resorts when it comes to the resale market.  What a shame.


----------



## DanCali

Just returned from a short stay at WDW for the holiday weekend and here are my impressions:

Overall, we liked the resort a lot. We stayed in the small one bedroom. Putting aside the "artist rendering", the room was very nice and everything felt new. I also thought things were very well designed in many ways. First off, it appears that the tried to maximize golf course views. In addition, we never once heard any neighbors even though the resort was allegedly full. Also, the balcony is designed in a manner that gives the appearance of privacy; we effectively used it as an extra room when using a computer (wireless is free for guests). I didn't find it depressing or claustrophobic in any way as some people got the impression from earlier photos. Limitation of the smaller 1BR: no DVD player in bedroom, no whirlpool tub, limited counter space in kitchen. The room did have the heavenly shower and two robes and even trash liners! The fitness center was also very well equipped (5 treadmills hooked to tv, 5 eliptical bikes, various weight machines, towels and headsets always stocked, cold water etc). In regards to building request, buildings 1 and 2 were closest to the pools, which makes a difference in a hot day. buildings 3 and 5 are not too far though (not sure where building 4 is...). We were on the third floor but I thought the patios also looked very nice.

The staff were also great and eager to help and please. There were a lot of activities by the pool for both kids and adults and people seemed genuinely happy. They some form of shuttle (more like a gold cart) moving people between buildings if they so desired (it was 95 degrees). Grills were cleaned at least once a day (they are located by the residence buildings - 2 by each building). They also offered guests staying over the holiday a 1pm checkout on Monday. They do enforce the 48 inches at the famous slides, and it's definitely a fun ride!

We did not attend a sales presentation (why ruin a short vacation?) but I talked to a few gusts by the pool and heard from one that there are no Platinum weeks available while another told me that they will sell you a Platinum if you also buy a Gold Plus. My understanding was that they are pushing mostly Gold Plus weeks but my guess if that if someone wants to buy only a Platinum they can probably do it via direct sales. Then again, why buy retail, especially at a voluntary resort? It's a nice resort but my guess is that in 5 years resale prices here will be as low as WMH because of the voluntary nature of the resort...

I did not take photos of the interior of the room, but here are some photos from my phone: the daily activities (scan), pool area, more pool area, back of building 3.


----------



## SDKath

Thanks for the review and the pictures!  I am glad to hear that the small 1br is not that small after all.  We may try to stay for a few days in the Fall!

Katherine


----------



## DanCali

SDKath said:


> Thanks for the review and the pictures!  I am glad to hear that the small 1br is not that small after all.  We may try to stay for a few days in the Fall!
> 
> Katherine



600 square feet is only 600 square feet - no getting around that. It had its limitations but for our family of 3 (two adults and a toddler) it was ok for a short stay. The difference in Staroptions between the small and large 1BR is not that big, especially if not Platinum season so get the large 1BR if it's available - I think you have a bit more SOs than me


----------



## J&JFamily

DanCali said:


> Just returned from a short stay at WDW for the holiday weekend and here are my impressions:
> 
> Overall, we liked the resort a lot. We stayed in the small one bedroom. Putting aside the "artist rendering", the room was very nice and everything felt new. I also thought things were very well designed in many ways. First off, it appears that the tried to maximize golf course views. In addition, we never once heard any neighbors even though the resort was allegedly full. Also, the balcony is designed in a manner that gives the appearance of privacy; we effectively used it as an extra room when using a computer (wireless is free for guests). I didn't find it depressing or claustrophobic in any way as some people got the impression from earlier photos. Limitation of the smaller 1BR: no DVD player in bedroom, no whirlpool tub, limited counter space in kitchen. The room did have the heavenly shower and two robes and even trash liners! The fitness center was also very well equipped (5 treadmills hooked to tv, 5 eliptical bikes, various weight machines, towels and headsets always stocked, cold water etc). In regards to building request, buildings 1 and 2 were closest to the pools, which makes a difference in a hot day. buildings 3 and 5 are not too far though (not sure where building 4 is...). We were on the third floor but I thought the patios also looked very nice.
> 
> The staff were also great and eager to help and please. There were a lot of activities by the pool for both kids and adults and people seemed genuinely happy. They some form of shuttle (more like a gold cart) moving people between buildings if they so desired (it was 95 degrees). Grills were cleaned at least once a day (they are located by the residence buildings - 2 by each building). They also offered guests staying over the holiday a 1pm checkout on Monday. They do enforce the 48 inches at the famous slides, and it's definitely a fun ride!
> 
> We did not attend a sales presentation (why ruin a short vacation?) but I talked to a few gusts by the pool and heard from one that there are no Platinum weeks available while another told me that they will sell you a Platinum if you also buy a Gold Plus. My understanding was that they are pushing mostly Gold Plus weeks but my guess if that if someone wants to buy only a Platinum they can probably do it via direct sales. Then again, why buy retail, especially at a voluntary resort? It's a nice resort but my guess is that in 5 years resale prices here will be as low as WMH because of the voluntary nature of the resort...
> 
> I did not take photos of the interior of the room, but here are some photos from my phone: the daily activities (scan), pool area, more pool area, back of building 3.



Thanks for the review and photos!  We're staying there for a few days with our leftover SOs next month.  If we want to be close to the pool yet have a nice view of the golf course, what building/unit do you recommend we request (we are a family of four with a 7- and 9-year-old staying in a large one bedroom).


----------



## DanCali

J&JFamily said:


> Thanks for the review and photos!  We're staying there for a few days with our leftover SOs next month.  If we want to be close to the pool yet have a nice view of the golf course, what building/unit do you recommend we request (we are a family of four with a 7- and 9-year-old staying in a large one bedroom).



Unfortunately, I didn't keep the resort map we got at checkin. If I recall correctly, buildings 1 and 2 are closest to the entrance and pool complex while building 3 and is about 600 feet away (or 300 feet if you shortcut from building 3 to the pool via the golf course). Buildings 4 and 5 are probably 100-200 feet further away. The resort is quite compact at this point.

The "back of building 3" photo was taken from nearby the pool complex so it gives you an idea of the distance and balcony views you'd get from there. Buildings 1 (and 2, I think) were right behind me when I took that photo so they are even closer. Not sure about the views from those buildings, but it looked in general that most if not all balconies were designed to face the golf courses so I doubt you can go wrong with either of those. 

I wish I had kept the map but hopefully this is somewhat helpful. I'd give the concierge desk a call and ask one of them, just to make sure. They'll probably call you anyway a few days before you arrive...


----------



## J&JFamily

DanCali said:


> Unfortunately, I didn't keep the resort map we got at checkin. If I recall correctly, buildings 1 and 2 are closest to the entrance and pool complex while building 3 and is about 600 feet away (or 300 feet if you shortcut from building 3 to the pool via the golf course). Buildings 4 and 5 are probably 100-200 feet further away. The resort is quite compact at this point.
> 
> The "back of building 3" photo was taken from nearby the pool complex so it gives you an idea of the distance and balcony views you'd get from there. Buildings 1 (and 2, I think) were right behind me when I took that photo so they are even closer. Not sure about the views from those buildings, but it looked in general that most if not all balconies were designed to face the golf courses so I doubt you can go wrong with either of those.
> 
> I wish I had kept the map but hopefully this is somewhat helpful. I'd give the concierge desk a call and ask one of them, just to make sure. They'll probably call you anyway a few days before you arrive...



Thanks Dan, that is very helpful.  I like the idea of calling the resort and asking the concierge desk.  I'll probably ask for bldg 1 or 2 in an upper floor.


----------



## arosa1016

*Map and pictures of Desert Willow*

We stayed there in April.  I would suggest Building one or two.  The closest to the pool.  The resort is lovely but wouldn't stay there in the summer until the foliage matures.  We had the small one bedroom in building one and it seemed very dark and very cheaply put together.  The pools and the view plus the staff made us enjoy it so much.  Attached is th website with some pictures and a map of the resort.

http://gallery.me.com/rosa1016#100264


----------



## SDKath

Great pictures!  Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## DanCali

This is great - thanks!

It does look from the map like all the backs of the buildings (balconies) face the golf course. I thought that was very smart planning.

We certainly didn't feel the same about the small 1BR though. The inside felt to us not much different from a Westin hotel suite (last one I was in was in Chicago - River North). It even had the robes, heavenly shower etc - stuff long gone on Maui - I just wish it had a King bed. I imagine the large 1BR has similar furnishings + 200 extra square feet which would feel roomier in the living area and kitchen  (and it will have a king bed + whirlpool in bathroom + stove in kitchen).

As for "dark" - I find hotel rooms in the US dark in general... For some reason the US is not big on lights in the ceiling and just put lamps around the rooms. 94 degrees and sunny helps mitigate the darkness issue a bit


----------



## J&JFamily

arosa1016 said:


> We stayed there in April.  I would suggest Building one or two.  The closest to the pool.  The resort is lovely but wouldn't stay there in the summer until the foliage matures.  We had the small one bedroom in building one and it seemed very dark and very cheaply put together.  The pools and the view plus the staff made us enjoy it so much.  Attached is th website with some pictures and a map of the resort.
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/rosa1016#100264



Thanks, that is very helpful.  We are going in July and recognize that we are in the minority (most folks wouldn't think of going to Palm Springs in the middle of summer with temps well above 100* F).  However, our kids live such busy lives (school, baseball, softball, soccer, gymnastics, basketball, etc....) that they really enjoy those "do nothing" vacations where we just swim during the day, go to the movies when it is really hot, and go to nice dinners before finishing off the night in the pool.  And besides, this is just a small vacation prior to our real vacation at WSJ in late July/early August.  :whoopie: 

You do bring up a great point about the foliage, which is well depicted in your photos.  We debated between using our leftover Staroptions at WDW or WMH and chose WDW because we wanted to check out the new resort (we've stayed at WMH 5 or 6 times).  The mature foliage at WMH really does help during the hot summer and I'm thinking that it will be a while before the same can be said at WDW.  Anyway, this is not meant as a mean (or unfair) criticism of the resort as I recognize that it does take a while for the plants and trees to grow.  It is just that your pictures depict a different feeling than one gets at WMH.  Oh well, we'll have to check it out for ourselves.  Thanks again for the great pics and advice.  I'll be calling tomorrow to request bldg 1 or 2.


----------



## DanCali

*WDW Map*

So I was able to find the map and scan it... (I knew it was somewhere). 

Denise, feel free to add to owner resources.


----------



## DeniseM

Done! - Thank you!


----------



## daviator

Because the map above is painfully old and out of date, and because the Vistana FAQ links to this post for the map, I thought it would be useful to post an updated property map.  There are currently 12 buildings containing villas (as opposed to the 5 on the map from 2010.)  There is still room for 5 more buildings and another pool area, which I hope will be built one of these days.


----------

